# Letzter Stör in Algen verendet



## Teichforum.info (14. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Teichfreunde,
nachdem mir 3 __ Störe von einem Rheier aus meinem Teich geholt wurden, ist jetzt mein letzter Sibirischer Stör von ca.25 cm länge in den Algen verendet. Ich habe ihn schon mehrmals aus den Algen holen müssen, da er sich ständig verheddert hat, aber diesmal war ich zu spät. Ich möchte mir aber wieder welche kaufen. Hat es Zweck sich kleine zu kaufen? Oder war es eher zufall, daß er in den Algen zugrunde ging? Sollte ich mir lieber größere Störe holen, die es von alleine schaffen sich zu befreien? Und ab welche größe geht der __ Reiher nicht mehr bei? 
Viele Fragen ich weiß aber hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen!

Danke und Gruß an alle 

Andre


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Andre,

schau mal hier:

http://forum.tommis-page.de/viewtopic.php?t=422&start=0


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Sep. 2003)

hallo andre,

nein - es war kein zufall daß der stör in den algen verendet ist - sondern eine allgemein bekannte tatsache daß __ störe und algen sich nicht vertragen.
....... nur fände ich es sehr begrüßenswert wenn sich die teichfreunde zuerst einwenig mit ihren tieren in der theorie beschäftigen würden bevor sie ihre tödlichen praxiserfahrungen machen !!!!
.... ganz am rande ist es ein scheußlicher tod da der stör wenn er nicht mehr schwimmen kann nicht genügend sauerstoff in seine kiemen bekommt und dadurch jämmerlich erstickt.

mein tip wäre sich nicht zu erkundigen ob größere störe mit algen besser klarkommen - sondern zuerst mal schauen daß ich meine fadenalgen einwenig in den griff bekomme.

wärst du so nett mal ein paar daten zu deinem teich zu schreiben und zu deiner verwendeten technik etc. dann könnte man vielleicht auch mit positiven anregungen weiterkommen.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Sep. 2003)

Danke Susanne, Hallo Jürgen,
mein Teich hat ein Volumen von ca 35000 l, ist 13*9 m an den breitesten stellen und 130cm tief. Viele flachwasserzonen und einen Filterteich(schon mitberechnet). Habe ihn letztes Jahr im Juli fertiggestellt. Fischbesatz ist Heimisch wie Bitterlinge, Moderlischen, Elritzen ein paar Nasen und Gründlinge. Insgesammt sind es ca 45 Fische + Brut. Werde mir wohl zusätzlich einen Filter einsetzen, der das Wasser aus dem Filterteich reinigt, bevor es in den großen zurückfließt und noch mehr Pflanzen in den Filterteich einsetzen. Erst wenn ich das Algenproblem gelöst habe, werde ich wieder __ Störe einsetzen. 

Andre


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Sep. 2003)

hallo andre,

dann hat dein teich einen ähnlichen aufbau und größe wie meiner - grundsätzlich ist immer ein pflanzenreichtum zu empfehlen da sie den algen die nährstoffe im teich streitig machen - ich habe z.b. bei mir vor kurzem einen flachbereich des teiches abggegrentzt um noch eine ecke mehr aggresiv zu bepflanzen.

was __ störe betrifft - ab etwa 50cm kommen sie etwas besser mit fadenalgen zurecht aber das heißt nicht sie sind resistent dagegen!

also mein tip: zuerst mal schauen daß sich die f-algen in grenzen halten und dann erst wieder störe rein.

was den __ reiher betrifft kann ich dir leider keine vernünftige antwort geben - leider habe ich auch schon einen 30cm großen stör an den reiher verloren - aber seit ich schnüre gespannt habe hatte ich keinen besuch mehr vom reiher.

das übel ist daß der reiher den stör überhaupt nicht fressen muß - oft reicht es schon wenn er ihn mit dem spitzen schnabel erheblich verletzt.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Jürgen,
 werde sehen, daß ich mein Teich nächstes Jahr besser in Griff bekomme. Habe auch noch Flachwasserbereiche die noch Pflanzen vertragen könnten. Und der Filterteich sowieso. Werde also frühestens nächstes Jahr im Herbst besetzen. Der __ Reiher ist "erstmal" verschwunden! Habe einen Plastikreiher aufgestellt, der bei mir sehr gut funktioniert.
Hoffentlich noch lange.

Gruß Andre


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Sep. 2003)

Guten morgen....

Rein intresse halber : Wie ist das eigentlich mit Stören und starken Wuchs von unterwasser Pflanze wie __ wasserpest  ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Sep. 2003)

ich hatte das gleiche problem mit einem __ reiher.
lösung: ich habe mir einen plastikreiher gekauft,.(ca50-60 DM damals)und ihn an eine alu-platte geschraubt.dann habe ich ihn in in meine sumpfzone gestellt und mit steinen die platte verdeckt.funzt schon seit 2 jahren und es ist kein einziger fisch durch den reiher rausgekommen.

aber an deiner stelle würde ich es das mit den algen lösen...

gruß luke...


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Sep. 2003)

hallo dancer,

leider kann ich dir die antwort nicht geben - da meine karpfen und schleien im teich schon dafür sorgen daß kein alzustarker wuchs von unterwasserpflanzen besteht :cry:   

- aber rein in der theorie würde ich sagen daß problem ist nicht so groß da sie nicht so fadenartig sind und dementsprechend __ störe nicht so gut verheddern könnnen - aber ganz sicher nicht die gewollte umgebung von stören.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Dancer!!

Ich hatte auch Unterwasserpflanzen und __ Störe.
Wenn ich diese nicht auf ein minimum aus dem Teich gefischt habe sind die Störe auch darin hängen geblieben. Meine waren auch schon 50 cm und ich mußte das eine oder andere mal nachhelfen. Das hab ich mir eins zwei mal angeschaut und dann die Unterwasserpflanzen komplett entfernt.
Sie sind zwar wieder nachgewachsen, aber da mußt ich halt wieder nachhelfen. Fazit: Störe im Teich --> Unterwasserüflanzen raus. Sie schwimmen immer wieder rein, weil dort eben lecker Futter lebt.
Ausserdem bekommst du schnell Sauerstoffprobleme in den Morgenstunden (ab 5 Uhr). Zusätzlich wird die Wasserströmung und somit die Sauerstoffanreicherung des Wassers stark unterbunden.
Meine Kois fressen keine Unterwasserpflanzen!!!!!!
Versuchs mal mit Grasskarpfen die fressen ab 20°C gerne Unterwasserpflanzen.

Gruz Chris


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Reiner!!

Was meinst Du mit??????????????????????????????????????????
oder wolltest Du !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gib ne Meinung ab, dann haben wir alle mehr davon.
Wenn ne Begründung dabei ist, super SAche!!!!

Falls du etwas erläutert haben willst mußt du es schon dazu schreiben!!

Ohne Hände keine Kekse.

Gruz  Chris


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Chris,

ich hatte mir auch schon überlegt, zum Thema zu schreiben, mir fehlte aber die Zeit.



> Ausserdem bekommst du schnell Sauerstoffprobleme in den Morgenstunden (ab 5 Uhr). Zusätzlich wird die Wasserströmung und somit die Sauerstoffanreicherung des Wassers stark unterbunden.



Richtig ist, dass Wasserpflanzen tagsüber reichlich Sauerstoff produzieren, während der Nacht aber Sauerstoff verbrauchen. Nur: Die Bilanz insgesamt für den Sauerstoffgehalt ist positiv - und nicht etwa negativ. Bei submersen Pflanzen sogar ausgesprochen positiv. Eine Aussage also: "Nimm Unterwasserpflanzen heraus, sie sind Nachteilig für die Sauerstoffbilanz des Teiches !" wäre nicht haltbar (ich weiss aber nicht, ob man Deine Empfehlung so verstehen sollte) - das genaue Gegenteil ist richtig. Selbst während der kurzen Zeit zwischen den frühen Morgenstunden und dem Zeitpunkt, an dem durch Photosynthese wieder mengenweise Sauerstoff produziert wird, kommt es bei einem gesunden (nicht eutrophierten) Teich nicht zu kritischen Zuständen. Selbst in der lichtschwachen Jahreszeit nicht.

Ich würde auch nicht unterschreiben wollen, dass Unterwasserpflanzen die Verteilung sauerstoffreichen Wassers im Teich verhindern. Unterwasserpflanzen sind selbst die wertvollsten Sauerstoffproduzenten im Teich (und gleichzeitig die wichtigsten Nährstoffzehrer in Konkurrenz zu den Algen). Ihr Einfluss ist weitaus positiver als der einer Pumpe oder Sauerstoffanreicherung durch Verwirbelung des Wassers (wodurch wiederum CO2 ausgetrieben wird). Welchen Einfluss Unterwasserpflanzen überhaupt auf eine kontinuierliche Strömung im Teich haben - wurde das überhaupt schon einmal untersucht ? Wenn ich mir gut bepflanzte Aquarien anschaue: Da sind für mich erhebliche Zweifel an Deiner Aussage angebracht.

Ich denke, genau das wollte Reiner mit seinen Fragezeichen zum Ausdruck bringen.

Dennoch (und da habe ich nun keine eigenen Erfahrungen und keinerlei Ahnung) kann es aus den von Dir genannten Gründen angebracht sein, in einen Störteich keine Unterwasserpflanzen einzusetzen.

Mit besten Grüssen
Stefan


----------

